# Hurricane Junior



## method1 (2/6/16)

http://flavourchasers.com/buzz-the-e-phoenix-hurricane-junior-rta/




This appeals to me. Do not know why exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (2/6/16)

100 dollars...


----------

